# What to do in Sedona?



## Indy (Jun 4, 2006)

Any ideas on attractions and restaurants in Sedona?  Which tour would you choose?


----------



## aregee (Jun 4, 2006)

We just returned.  We took the Grand Ventures tour to the Grand Canyon.  It is included a meal at one of the lodges and a spectacular sunset.  Trip was in a 14 person van (air conditioned and heated--both were needed) with an excellent driver, bottled water and blankets for the evening Canyon overlook.  It took eleven hours. 
       Hiking is wonderful. Start very early in the day and have supportive footwear and bring plenty of water.  
        The uptown shopping area is fun for a day only.   The rocks will rock your mind and you may never take your eyes off them.  Their character changes during the day as the sun changes its angle. 
        A number of state parks are in the area including Slide Rock State Park where the natural water slide takes some practice.  Driving further north is Oak Creek canyon, magnificant views.  If you proceed further to the end you will encounter some challenging swithchbacks.  
        The now tourist, once ghost town of Jerome is good for a day although we did not go (again switchbacks might be a deterrent). 
         The artists' colony of Talaque. . ., just south,  is quite impressive.  
         Do a search of the Western Resort category and you will have a ton of information, probably better than mine. 
         By the way, the Hyatt will give you a $100 for a low pressure presentation (ask for it in two fifty dollar certs and you get two meals out).
         We ate at the Heartline Cafe (high quality but pricey), Javlinia Cantena and some local places in Uptown.  Again, check the reviews of Sedona Resorts for more suggestions.  Enjoy the rocks.


----------



## derb (Jun 5, 2006)

Tour Hyatt and receive a free Helo ride for two.  Hyatt has an info booth right across from Los Abrigodos


----------



## Indy (Jun 5, 2006)

I was curious what a "switchback" is?  I have never heard of it.

Thanks.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 5, 2006)

Indy said:
			
		

> I was curious what a "switchback" is?  I have never heard of it.
> 
> Thanks.



A switchback is usually a series of very sharp turns on a road.

Dh and I took the Pink Jeep tour and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## CarlK (Jun 5, 2006)

We were there a couple of weeks ago and had a great time.  Took a hot air balloon ride with Northernlight Balloons (although with the fires this might no longer be an option).  Visited Jerome.  Many small artisan shops and pretty good food at the Haunted Hamburger restaurant.  Enjoyed two excellent dinners at Cucina Rustica, which is actually in the village of Oak Creek.  Picked up maps at the Chamber of Commerce and a pass and did some hiking around Bell Rock.  Went up to the airport for a good view of the city.  Took hundreds of pictures.

Carl


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 5, 2006)

Indy said:
			
		

> I was curious what a "switchback" is? I have never heard of it.
> 
> Thanks.


 
Think of it in terms of the road zig-zagging back and forth across the mountainside as you travel up or down the slope.  A switchback is a way to traverse steep terrain whether it be a road or a foot trail.  The turns are 180 degrees so you must not travel too fast.


----------



## lanalee (Jun 5, 2006)

CarlK said:
			
		

> .... Picked up maps at the Chamber of Commerce and a pass and did some hiking around Bell Rock.Carl



Carl, is the "pass" you're referring to the 2006 Second SuperPass?

For $10, it looks like a good deal.  We're going to Sedona too, and I was thinking of buying a SuperPass.


----------



## Radman (Jun 5, 2006)

I would definitely take a train ride on the Verde Canyon Railroad.  It is in Cottonwood, on the way to Jerome. Well worth it.


----------



## cheter (Jun 6, 2006)

Definately go to the chapel in the rocks.  It's been a few years since we visited Sedona.  We stayed at the Arroyo Roble.  I think people refer to the intersection as the "Y".  Turn there, a few blocks down on the right in a little plaza there was a restaurant can't remember the name, excellent and "cheap"!   You can eat inside or out on the patio, we did the patio.  The meals at that time were no more than $15.  My son loved it!  We ate there the majority of the time.  I'll look through my brochures to see if I can find the name.
Javalina(a wild pig, may have spelled it wrong), and coyote are abundent in the hills.  The locals were so friendly in Sedona, they told us what roads to drive to see them.  We would take drives in the evening, and get up at sunrise to look for them.  Of course we never found any, but the adventure was fun!   You will find too much to do, trust me.  Have a great time!:whoopie:


----------



## susieq (Jun 6, 2006)

Take the Airport Road ~~ about halfway up, there is a gravel parking area, (some locals told us of this one ...), see some of the most awesome sunsets you'll ever see. Then you'll see the lights of the whole city ....... Some beautiful Kodak moments.........


----------



## pacheco18 (Jun 6, 2006)

Take a ride to the town of Jerome.  It is magical.

Shop at Tlaquepaque -- although the prices in this shopping area are not low, there are some lovely things and occasionally you will find a treasure.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 6, 2006)

Javelina Cantina is a must do restaurant.  GREAT mexican food.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 6, 2006)

You can take a Pink Jeep Tour or even go gambling at Cliffs casino.  I ate at Javelina Cantina but found the food was only good and definitely over priced.  I also echo the airport road trip.  You can play on the Ridge golf course for well over $100 or go on the other side of the highway and play a par 3 for around $20.  Jerome is also and interesting side trip as was mentioned above.  Overall, I like Sedona and have been there several times even though I find it somewhat self possessed with its upscale status.


----------



## Kilby5924 (Jun 6, 2006)

We just got back from AZ and spent three days in Sedona. What to do, just be in awe of beauty of the mountains. If you are an earlier riser don't miss the sun rise which can be awesome and the sun sets aren't bad either getting up early was not problem for us since we are from the east and up 5:00am or earlier each morning. Sedona has a night illumination ordinance so many business closes early but if you are into star gazing you can get some great views. Two restaurants that I would recommend one is The Red Cabin at the Cowboy Club very nice The other place is L’ Auberge De for breakfast beautiful outside patio dining I wouldn’t recommend that you go for lunch or dinner because it can be very pricy breakfast is reasonable and the view is worth it.
 Sheldon


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jun 7, 2006)

My son said the Hummer tour was awesome (he said anything pink was for wimps). If you're looking for a cheap, good breakfast there's a place called the 100 omelet, or something like that. I thought the Javelina Cantina was pretty good and not that overpriced.  The rest of the advice looks good. If you go to Cliff Castle, they have a bowling alley too and the Montezuma Castle is not tht far away. Go to Montezuma in the afternoon, stop at Cliff Castle for dinner and a little gambling . (Oh oh, gotta run, here comes my husband)


----------



## Karen G (Jun 7, 2006)

I've printed out all these wonderful suggestions. We'll be at Arroyo Roble with my 82-year old mother and we want to show her all the beautiful scenery. Are there any other activities you'd suggest for an elderly person who walks fairly well? I imagine sightseeing from the air-conditioned car will be the main thing.


----------



## Hophop4 (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all this good info, I just printed it out.  We will be at Arroyo Roble tomorrow. This is our first trip to this area so I know there will be lots to see.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 7, 2006)

nightnurse613 said:
			
		

> My son said the Hummer tour was awesome (he said anything pink was for wimps).



Did he ever do the Pink Jeep tour, lol.   And yes, I will admit to being a wimp, but the tour was awesome.  Also, I didn't see any Hummers in the areas we went to (probably too big to get down some of those trails).


----------



## CarlK (Jun 7, 2006)

lanalee said:
			
		

> Carl, is the "pass" you're referring to the 2006 Second SuperPass?
> For $10, it looks like a good deal.  We're going to Sedona too, and I was thinking of buying a SuperPass.



No, the pass we bought was a hiking pass.  As I recall it was $5 for one day, and you could also buy a weekly, and maybe longer, pass.  We also received a hiking trail map.  As I understand it, Sedona is surrounded by national parkland, and you are supposed to leave the pass on the dashboard of your car when you park at either the side of the road or in a designated parking spot.

Carl


----------



## aregee (Jun 7, 2006)

The 100 omelets are in the Coffee Pot Cafe in the block west of Coffee Pot Road on 89 A west.  Breakfast and lunch only, parking can be a problem during some hours. Look up and you see Coffee Pot Rock..


----------



## Luanne (Jun 7, 2006)

aregee said:
			
		

> The 100 omelets are in the Coffee Pot Cafe in the block west of Coffee Pot Road on 89 A west.



And would you believe that even with 100 omelets I still had to ask for a special request? :whoopie:


----------



## susieq (Jun 7, 2006)

Karen & Hop,
Have Great Vacations, both of you!!  And tell us all about it when you get back! I'm green with envy!!    Such a wonderful area, boy are you in for a treat!!
Sue


----------



## Karen G (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks, Sue. My stay in Sedona doesn't start until July 8, so I hope Hop will report on his/her trip upon returning.


----------



## eslkerry (Jun 12, 2006)

Red Rock crossing and wade in the creek. Watch kids at Slide Rock. Find a quiet rock by Oak Creek and contemplate life. Shop a bit. Walk a bit. Lots of easy hikes (or walks). Certainly take a jeep tour (doesn't matter what color). Depending on how long you are there, come to Flagstaff and you will be at least 10 degrees cooler. Lots of things to do here too. Ask others around pool or jacuzzi in the evening and see what they enjoyed doing. Enjoy.


----------



## Blitz (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a journal on Igo Ugo and here (for Arroyo Roble) that has our activities and some photos (Igo Ugo).  

We enjoyed the Pink Jeep tour - they have different ones based on your interest.  we did the Ancient Ruins which was interesting.  We went to Montezuma's Well and Castle and some other ruins as well.  Drove to the town in the hill (old mining town who's name is escaping me now).  Drove up to the Grand Canyon one day - don't forget to stop at the trading post.

I bought a couple tour books and one on hiking that were very helpful in deciding what to do while we were there, along with information from previous TUG reviews.


----------

